# Consultant/supervising fee ?



## borg (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello,
We are considering taking some work in Abu Dhabi for Adnoc/Borouge as Consultants and/or supervisiors, but we have no clue what to charge for each day ? (8 hours/day)
It will be a short term contract on appr. 2-3 months to start with, they will arrange and pay hotel/apartment + flights. 
Also looking for a good reliable local sponsors in Abu Dhabi that also can help with all papers...


----------

